# Tips for drilling through (straight) width of a board?



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm attempting to replace a broken tote on a stanley #4 plane and I'm wondering if there are any tips or tricks that anyone can offer to get the drill bit to travel straight through the width of a board? For my first attempt, I clamped it up straight (or so I thought) drilled a pilot hole with the drill press then enlarged that, then used a long bit to go on through. Both times I tried on this one board, the holes came out on the other side off center by about 3/16" They were both "off" in the same direction and by the same amount, which was sort of encouraging. I'm thinking that my board must not have been squared properly to the drill press table.
It's cherry wood, by the way...

Are there better ways of doing this?
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

It's got to be a squaring problem. Either your workpiece isn't square, or your drill press table isn't square to the quill. My guess is the drill press. Check the square of your drill press table to the quill - in as many planes as you have patience for.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy,
Are you giving the bit a chance to clear the chips by backing it out often? When I am drilling long holes in a piece while on the lathe if I don't clear the chips it will cause the bit to wander on smaller diameter drills. Just a thought.
Mike Hawkins:blink:


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Andy,
> Are you giving the bit a chance to clear the chips by backing it out often? When I am drilling long holes in a piece while on the lathe if I don't clear the chips it will cause the bit to wander on smaller diameter drills. Just a thought.
> Mike Hawkins:blink:


Good point - I hadn't thought of that. Backing out is second nature to me (that's the way I was taught by my shop teacher many years ago), and I forgot why I even do it!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

When i`m drilling deep holes...depending on the size of material...start with a fresh bit...take shallow steps and if you can spin the work piece 180 degrees between shallow drillings...this will help offset a slightly out of plumb set-up. Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

you can put a straight drill bit in the chuck and lower the table on your drill press a little, and using a tri-square check your settings. I have see folks use a level to set the table. Bad idea. Always set table to the chuck with a straight bit in it. If all this is good, your hole should come out right. One more thing, everything has to be tight in order to get a good reading.


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

Handyman said:


> you can put a straight drill bit in the chuck and lower the table on your drill press a little, and using a tri-square check your settings. I have see folks use a level to set the table. Bad idea. Always set table to the chuck with a straight bit in it. If all this is good, your hole should come out right. One more thing, everything has to be tight in order to get a good reading.


I have a 12" piece of drill rod used for this task. I've found that a bit just isn't long enough to get a really good 90 degree measurement.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread got me thinking so I checked my drill
press. First I got a straight bit, and ran it up and
down against the the side of the stock I was going
to drill, 2" wide 1" oak. Then I turned the stock
90` and rechecked it. It was going straight up
and down the side of the stock.

I drilled a 7/8 hole with a spade bit, a good one
BTW. 

It was off about a 32nd. I turned the stock 180`
in the fixture and drilled another hole. It was off
the same amount in the same direction in relation
to the stock, not the fixture. 

It was off in the direction of the grain. 

I got another piece of stock with a straighter
grain pattern and drilled another hole, this time
it was perfect.

I also tried it with a piece of ceder with angled
grain and it was off in the direction of the grain.
With a straighter grain piece it was dead on.

I think the bit is following the grain!


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

Mark both sides of the work piece. Drill half way through from one side, then flip the workpiece and drill through on the opposit side. The hole will aligh as the drill bit evens out teh hole in the middle.


----------

